# LHC, SVG and PCI stent to LC



## KimberlyAFloyd (Feb 14, 2012)

Our doc has performed a Left Heart Cath, Saphenous Vein Graft angio and stent to the Left Circumflex.  My question is, which codes should I use for the heart cath and svg?  He never says he selects the coronary vessels so how do I break down the cath codes to show he did a LHC and SVG?  Is it okay just to go ahead and use the 93458 even though he didn't select the cornary arteries?  Or does he only get the 93452?

Thanks for your help,

Kim, CPC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Feb 16, 2012)

KimberlyAFloyd said:


> Our doc has performed a Left Heart Cath, Saphenous Vein Graft angio and stent to the Left Circumflex.  My question is, which codes should I use for the heart cath and svg?  He never says he selects the coronary vessels so how do I break down the cath codes to show he did a LHC and SVG?  Is it okay just to go ahead and use the 93458 even though he didn't select the cornary arteries?  Or does he only get the 93452?
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> 
> Kim, CPC



Kim,
 You would have to summit this report for anyone to give an answer. Minus the patient info and then we can look at it and explain why or why not.


----------



## KimberlyAFloyd (Feb 16, 2012)

No problem. I'm really thrown off on the SVG.  Thanks for responding.

PROCEDURE   
  1.  Left heart catheterization.  
  2.  Saphenous vein graft injection.  
  3.  Percutaneous coronary intervention with drug-eluting stent to
  distal circumflex.

  INDICATION   Unstable angina, borderline troponin.

  PROCEDURE IN DETAIL   Risks, benefits, alternatives, goals, possible
  complications, need for team approach were discussed with the
  patient.  Informed consent was obtained.  A 5-French sheath was
  inserted into right femoral artery under sterile technique.  We used
  JL4 Williams right, RCB pigtail to do left heart cath. This showed
  LVEDP 13.  No gradient across the aortic valve.  Ejection fraction
  50% with inferior wall hypokinesis.  Right coronary artery was
  dominant, was 100% occluded proximally.  There was a patent saphenous
  vein graft to right PDA that filled antegradely and retrogradely. 
  The left main had diffuse 30%, LAD had diffuse 30% disease.  The
  proximal circumflex had multiple 20% to 30% lesion.  Distal
  circumflex had an 80% focal lesion.  In view of the current
  presentation and recurrent hospitalization with the patient, decided
  to go ahead and treat that.  Upsized to 6-French sheath, used XB 3.5
  to engage left main, provided good fit and support with a BMW wire
  crossed distally.  I advanced a 2.25 x 8 Xience, deployed that at 12
  atmospheres, reduced the lesion in the distal circumflex from 80% to
  0% and TIMI-3 flow was maintained.  At the end of procedure, the
  patient was hemodynamically stable and comfortable.  No complications.


----------



## Jess1125 (Feb 20, 2012)

KimberlyAFloyd said:


> No problem. I'm really thrown off on the SVG.  Thanks for responding.
> 
> PROCEDURE
> 1.  Left heart catheterization.
> ...



It seems to me that you DO have coronaries here in this report as well as SVG. Your codes would be 93459.26.59 and 92980.LC.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## KimberlyAFloyd (Feb 20, 2012)

I thought he had to select the coronaries and image them in order to get the 93459,26?  Am I reading the code description wrong?

Thank you for your help

Kim, CPC


----------



## crowemd (Feb 20, 2012)

Kim,

You would be correct per Dr. Z; the report would need to state "selective coronaries" as the cath codes call for "selective" placement.  Do you know whether or not the patient has already been in the hospital and has come back in due to recurrent chest pain and therefore is having the stent done?  If this is the case, then you would only code the 92980-LC due to having already known about the stenosis because it sounds as if this could be the case, please see below:

In view of the current
presentation and recurrent hospitalization with the patient, decided
to go ahead and treat that.

I would look back through and see if this patient has already been in recently and has come back to have this treated.  

If this is not the case, I would quiery the physician and ask them if they done selective coronaries and have them do an addendum so that you could bill 93459-26,59 as well.


----------



## KimberlyAFloyd (Feb 20, 2012)

The pt hadn't been seen in over a year.  I use Dr. Z as well so I thought he would have to select them or at least document that he selected them. I will consult with the Dr on clarification.  Thank you for everyone who commented.  I really appreciate your help! 


Kim, CPC


----------

